# Disabled access Olympic XC Day



## MAggie09 (26 June 2012)

Does anyone know what the access is going to be like? I've got a standard ticket (not disabled) but I've just had an operation to pin a fracture in my tibial plateau.

 Am I totally daft to be thinking I'm still going to be able to go (poss hire a wheelchair?) or should I resign myself to watching it on the tv?


----------



## oldvic (26 June 2012)

I would e-mail equestrian@london2012.com and ask them. The hills are steep and it will be crowded so it will be hard not to get jostled but they may have plans.


----------



## millimoo (27 June 2012)

Maybe you should join up with punchbowl - see thread http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=545476&page=2


----------

